
What is Continuous Delivery? - pattrn
https://stephenmann.io/post/what-is-continuous-delivery/
======
pattrn
This post is probably the last in a series about building production web
applications. It covers continuous delivery techniques, briefly discusses some
of the tooling, and discusses how modern deployment approaches compare to in-
place deployments. Let me know what you think!

